# Advise on clear polish



## Bcrary3 (May 19, 2021)

Hello all, 
I'm new to all this, since my sister has gotten me into getting manicures with her, I've started liking the shine from using clear, but we only go about once a month due to my work schedule, what I am looking for on recommendations about what clear polishes to use, I've been trying to do some research and am a bit overwhelmed by the terminology and options. 
I don't mind a high shine or semi matte option, but want to avoid matte... What would be recommended for something that is going to last at least 2 weeks, and can generally be purchased in a store?


Do I want to just look for "clear polish" "base coat" and would I want to use a top coat in addition to a clear base? 
Thanks!


----------



## makeupbyomar (May 19, 2021)

I would try gels. This is a whole other involved category, so best to research it to see if works for your schedule et cetera.


----------



## stackescape (May 24, 2021)

A top coat nail polish is also called a clear nail polish. It basically does like how its name describes it: a topcoat. It seals your polish off and makes your polish not only to dry off easily, but it will also make your nail coating to stay longer without chipping, peeling, and scratching.

If you are looking for a good clear nail polish, try Zoya or Opi


----------



## Masque (May 30, 2022)

Can a topcoat have the same durability even if applied as the only coating?


----------

